# Roomie needed for FC!



## Kitesuna (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey folks, do to a misunderstanding/miss communication on my part me and my friends rooming together at FC are in need of one extra room mate.

Details if you are interested;
Ramada Inn (Two blocks away from the hotel)
All four nights (Thurs Fri Sat Sun)... for a total of $107
The possibility of a bed to yourself

Comment here or note me if you're interested. :3 People who I know of get first priority however!


----------



## Ricky (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't have money but I can pay in diapers...

muahaahaa


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 14, 2010)

Not a wise move to request a roomate over the web. ESPECIALLY in a place that borders on being a fetish site.


(see above post for reinforcement on my opinion)


----------



## Kitesuna (Jan 14, 2010)

I think it's perfectly reasonable to request for a roomie for a FURRY con on a FURRY SITE where lots of the users are going to said furry con. :3 

Would you rather I post to Craigslist? XD

And as for the diapers comment, I mature enough to not give a rats ass about what other people do in their time, as long as it's not hurting anyone why would I care?


----------



## Ricky (Jan 14, 2010)

I was being completely serious, too 

Also, Craigslist scares me.  I didn't even post there when I was looking for a roommate.


----------



## Kitesuna (Jan 14, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I was being completely serious, too



No, be a little more thoughtful of others please, unless you can sell all your diapers for cash.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 14, 2010)

Kitesuna said:


> No, be a little more thoughtful of others please, unless you can sell all your diapers for cash.



Too bad I'm all out


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 14, 2010)

You don't want a roomie from this board, especially if you're a real girl.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 15, 2010)

Actually, I just noticed they still have rooms left at the Fairmont so I booked one 

That totally surprised me


----------



## Kitesuna (Jan 19, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You don't want a roomie from this board, especially if you're a real girl.



Isn't that in part what this section of the forum is for though? And second... how in any way does the fact that I'm a female have to do with anything?


----------

